# Black Ghost Knife 'issue'



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

This is probably the wrong forum, but I noticed some strange behaviour with my BGK. I noticed it got pretty teritorial for a minute and nipped at some fish in it's teritory (fish that are usually in that area) and then went in it's tube, and was laying upside down for a little while not moving. I opened the tank lid (I was going to nudge it to see if it was alright) and it started swimming again but I've never seen it lay on it's back before, so I was wondering could there be something wrong with it?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

BGK's do really weird things, which is why I really like them. They swim at odd orientations, backwards, and side to side. A few questions;
How big is the BGK?
How big is the tank?
What are the other fish?

If he is getting bigger in a small tank, he may try to keep his territory so he has room to swim. If the other fish were really small, they may become lunch for a larger knife.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> BGK's do really weird things, which is why I really like them. They swim at odd orientations, backwards, and side to side. A few questions;
> How big is the BGK?
> How big is the tank?
> What are the other fish?
> ...


He's about as large as the other fish, and he's in a 55 gallon. I'm not entirely sure on the measurements, but I know he's larger than my middle finger.


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

I also have one around the 12" mark. I've never had a problem between it and other fish, however I've heard a few stories of people who have.
I have however noticed my bgkf laying upside down manyt many times, probably daily infact. I'm 99% sure he's just sleeping so I don't think you have anything to worry about regarding that aspect of bgkf.


----------

